# Iceman riders



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Anyone here do Iceman this year? There looked to be about 28 tandem teams. Two were related to me: My bro-in-law and his son seen here (about 6:40 in the video) 2011 ICEMAN Cometh - YouTube

on their Fandango 29. Also my sis-in-law and her daughter (no video of them). Both teams finished strong. Looked like fun!


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*Quiring Tandem*

This was my fourth year doing it tandem, but with a new stoker this year after three years with my neighbor. We had an early wave start and the course was pretty fast for us, so we ended up having a good day, finishing second on our Quiring Rohloff 29er.


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*ice video*

just for kicks - a guy behind us for nearly 10 minutes, posted this video, taken during the race. Not many other racers in the picture - this race does a nice job of staging and sending the riders off in equal waves, and that this point we're just inbetween waves.

Iceman Tandem - YouTube


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice job to you both.Cool video, looks like a great place to ride and race.
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------

